# East Side Fishing 4-18-2016



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

So, work has taken me to the east side today and I figured, instead of fighting traffic to get home, why not hit one of the east side rivers to chase some Steel.
I've only fished the Chagrin River and that was last year. I'm a total noob to the east side system and was looking for any guidance or somebody to meet up with. 
I get off work at 5 PM so it'll only be for a few hours. I'm working in Willoughby Hills right off of 90. 
If you're down with meeting up, let me know. I'm strictly a fly guy and don't spin or center pin. Sorry, but guys that spin or center pin are freaks to me. They also smell like a dried up tuna and Funyons sandwich.


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Looks like this'll be a solo mission. Oh well, I've fished new rivers by myself before...


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

Classifying a fishing type by a nasty smell wasn't quite the way to make a friend. I fish all three methods, there's a time and place for each


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

nooffseason said:


> Classifying a fishing type by a nasty smell wasn't quite the way to make a friend. I fish all three methods, there's a time and place for each


+2 nooffseason... Agreed


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

It was a bad attempt at a joke..... Didn't know it would ruffle feathers and I'm sorry


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Are we all okay as it was a joke. Heck, I spin fish myself so I classified myself into that category. 
I know it's Monday, but com'on already. Things could be worse you know.....


----------



## Runfish (Apr 13, 2015)

Wow lunker. What a jerk ha!! If I would have scene the post earlier I woulda met up but I'm already gym bound! Another day! Fly Or die! We don't need no stinkin bait!

-Nick


----------



## Archer4life (Apr 16, 2013)

Gravel rakers


----------



## Runfish (Apr 13, 2015)

ODNR stocks steelhead for the sole purpose to be caught by sportsman. That's like knocking on hunters who have food plots or salt licks.


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

Dbag4life...lol


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

You guys need to stop already! My original post was a joke and if any of you took it seriously, please go have your head examined. 
The real smelly weirdos are those that fish via Tenkara style.


----------



## Runfish (Apr 13, 2015)

But seriously can you give us a report of your findings yesterday?!


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

So I fished Daniel's Park from 5:30 PM till around 7:30 PM with no takers. I don't feel bad because there were approx 6 other people that skunked as well. 
Seen plenty of suckers hanging out at the base of the dam and they didn't want to play either. 
I'm by no means an expert Steelheader, but I think this season may be wrapping up. Going to hit The Rock after work today to see if things are different on this side of town. 
On the bright side, the Carp and Bass in my lake should be gearing up to start playing. I always have Sunnybrook Trout Club to chase Rainbow, Brown, Brook and Tiger Trout. So if the season is over, I'll change gears to chase other types of tail


----------



## Archer4life (Apr 16, 2013)

Runfish said:


> ODNR stocks steelhead for the sole purpose to be caught by sportsman. That's like knocking on hunters who have food plots or salt licks.


----------

